# I Box First Use Review



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Got to use the new I Box yesterday. It only took me 3 hours to set it up correctly. The joys of a Shopsmith! And, the agony of being as mechanically inclined as an aardvark. 

The set up and use CD that accompanies the I Box was/is extremely helpful. 
The fit and finish of all the parts is excellent. No surprises there. Incra tools have always been top notch in that area. Every thing fit well and went together hassle free.
I had a senior moment during the set up on my Shopsmith, but a call to Mark at tech support solved the problem in 30 seconds. 

Once set up, the I Box is a pure delight to use. In less than an hour two drawers were cut to size, box jointed and dadoed for the bottoms. I think the actual box joint cutting was maybe 20 minutes max. 

I don't have a miter gauge channel in my router table, so I used a dado set in the Shopsmith. However, Incra includes setup instructions for router use in the video.

Guys, I've used several shop made box joint jigs for the table saw and a couple purchased router jigs. This I Box is far superior in accuracy, ease of set up (now that I know how) and it's versatility. Joints from 1/8" - 3/4" can be cut with a twist of a knob. And, hinges will be a snap to construct. 

The Incra I Box gets 5 stars from this satisfied user.


----------



## Woodrocket (Jun 27, 2013)

Yep! Well worth the dough for doing box joints. Another typically outstanding Incra product. Accuracy and repeatability is their hallmark. Keep the good stuff coming guys!


----------



## Rob Schramm (Jul 12, 2010)

Gene Howe said:


> Got to use the new I Box yesterday. It only took me 3 hours to set it up correctly. The joys of a Shopsmith! And, the agony of being as mechanically inclined as an aardvark.
> 
> The set up and use CD that accompanies the I Box was/is extremely helpful.
> The fit and finish of all the parts is excellent. No surprises there. Incra tools have always been top notch in that area. Every thing fit well and went together hassle free.
> ...


Yep setting mine up tomorrow on my Steel City cabinet saw. I already own incra miter guages, the LS 25 positioner on my router table and tomorrow am ordering one for my table saw. Incra has made my shop a production shop.


----------



## Hawkeye1434 (Dec 11, 2013)

I got one as well and it is amazing I set it to my dewalt tabletop saw that I recessed down into my assembly table and it is awesome the joints are so tight. Incra has impressed me so much that I plan on spending extra money on their 6" square and marking device they just never fail me


----------



## Paarker (Mar 20, 2013)

I love mine! As with most INCRA products buy once cry once.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

I've had the incra router fence for several years. It is great for box joints and dovetails. If the I box is a great as the router fence you will love it.
Tom


----------

